# Energiezähler 3ph 32A



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2021)

Hallo Kollegen,

meine PV-Anlage wird in den nächsten Tagen fertig.
Für Auswertung und Steuerung möchte ich einige Energiezähler verbauen.
Anforderungen:

3x400V
32 - 40A
Einbau in Verteilung
möglichst integrierte Stromwandler
Netzwerkfähig (evtl. auch WLAN)
Datenaustausch vorzugsweise Modbus oder MQTT
Display nicht unbedingt erforderlich
Ich kenn zwar die üblichen Hersteller aus dem Industrieumfeld, aber Gebäudetechnik ist nur am Rande meine Welt.
Also falls jemand einen guten Tipp hat ... Immer her damit  

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## element. (27 Juni 2021)

Ich hab schonmal einen Phoenix Contact EMpro verbaut, die können je nach Modell bis 80A direkt zählen ohne Wandler. Gibts auch ohne Display. Es gibt auch Kommunikationsschnittstellen mit Ethernet und Webserver, die habe ich aber nicht benutzt.


----------



## Frohnius (27 Juni 2021)

ich habe einige schneider energiezähler in der anlage über modbus und keinerlei probleme damit ...
es gibt auch typen mit direktanschluss ...
A9MEM3155 ... bis 63A ... wird ca. 180€ plus steuer kosten ...


----------



## blackpeat (28 Juni 2021)

Wirft dein Umrichter da nix raus? Die haben doch inzwischen auch alle möglichen Schnittstellen.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (28 Juni 2021)

Hallo

schau Dir mal die neuen Zähler von Siemens an.   

Netzwerkzähler sind deutlich teurer als ModbusRTU oder M-Bus.  

ganz einfache Zähler mit Modbus aus CN gibts ab 60-80 €.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Wirft dein Umrichter da nix raus? Die haben doch inzwischen auch alle möglichen Schnittstellen.


Doch natürlich, aber ich will ja auch wissen wo es hin geht  
Ich hab die Möglichkeit bestimmte Abnehmer (Wallbox, Warmwasser, Wäschetrockner, ...) zu steuern.
Dafür brauch ich ein paar Information über den aktuellen Verbrauch.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> schau Dir mal die neuen Zähler von Siemens an.
> 
> ...



Die Crux an Modbus RTU und M-Bus ist, dass ich dann wieder Schnittstellenwandler brauche.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (28 Juni 2021)

Hallo 

die günstigste Variante wird dann ModbusRTU sein.

Wenn man nur den Energiezählimpuls braucht, reicht der S0 Impuls. 

Wenn man Infos über sein Netz braucht oder schnellere Vorgänge sehen möchte geht ohne Bus nichts.

Man kann auch ein einfaches Energiemessgerät mit Ethernet nutzen.  Da ist man aber schnell wieder bei 180 €.


----------



## Frohnius (28 Juni 2021)

so etwas zu basteln ist natürlich ein interessantes projekt !!!
am ende wird aber kein wirklich höherer eigenverbrauchsanteil dabei herauskommen.
am wirksamsten ist eine verhaltensänderung - also die spülmaschine nicht am abend einzuschalten usw ...
oder z.b. eine einfache zeitschaltuhr für die gefriertruhe einzubauen - die macht um 22 uhr sowieso niemand mehr auf und sie verliert bis zum nächsten tag maximal 1 grad ...
natürlich bringt es etwas z.b. mit übrigem strom das warmwasser zu heizen - die investition für so etwas eingerechnet ist aber auch das am ende nicht wirtschaftlich.
genau gerechnet lohnt sich auch ein akku nicht - da müsste die lebenserwartung höher als 10 jahre sein.
es gibt zu viele monate im jahr die zuviel überschuss produzieren und zu viele monate in denen der energieertrag einfach bei weitem nicht ausreicht.

aber ganz wichtig !!! ich will hier dein projekt nicht kritisieren - ich finde so etwas klasse !!! und hab es ja auch gemacht 

edit ... 
ich habe das mit fronius wechselrichter und fronius energie-meter realisiert - also sozusagen mit bordmitteln des wechselrichters


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

Ziel ist es den Eigenverbrauchsanteil so hoch wie möglich zu bekommen.
Wie du schreibst ist das persönliche Verhalten ganz wichtig.
Dazu gibt es eine simple "Energieampel". Also nix mit Handy-App oder Tablet oder sonst was Abgehobenes.
Mit Wallbox (0 - 11kW) und Warmwasser (3 * 2,5kW) kann ich wahrscheinlich schon ganz gut "jonglieren".
Dazu noch "Kleinkram" wie Gefrierschrank, Wäschetrockner, Waschmaschine, Geschirrspüler.


----------



## JoGi65 (28 Juni 2021)

Was hast Du für einen Wechselrichter?
Bei Fronius hängt das Smartmeter am Wechselrichter, und läßt sich über Modbus TCP über den Lan Anschluß vom Wechselrichter abfragen. Also alles da was man braucht.
Ich habe noch diverse Zähler von https://stromzähler.eu/ am laufen, wobei nur einer über den Impulsausgang noch auf die SPS geht. Aber dort gibts auch Modbus und Netzwerkfähige relativ günstig.

edit: scheinbar keiner mehr mit LAN. Sorry...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Was hast Du für einen Wechselrichter?
> Bei Fronius hängt das Smartmeter am Wechselrichter, und läßt sich über Modbus TCP über den Lan Anschluß vom Wechselrichter abfragen. Also alles da was man braucht.


Dieter möchte ja nicht nur den erzeugten Strom messen sondern verschiedene Messkreise aufbauen:



Blockmove schrieb:


> Doch natürlich, aber ich will ja auch wissen wo es hin geht
> Ich hab die Möglichkeit bestimmte Abnehmer (Wallbox, Warmwasser, Wäschetrockner, ...) zu steuern.
> Dafür brauch ich ein paar Information über den aktuellen Verbrauch.


----------



## JoGi65 (28 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dieter möchte ja nicht nur den erzeugten Strom messen sondern verschiedene Messkreise aufbauen:



Beim Fronius kannst auch ein zweites Smartmeter (zB Wallbox) hineinhängen, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Im Endefekt geht es aber darum zu sehen, ob Strom eingespeist wird, bzw. wieviel Leistung zur Verfügung steht.
Dafür reicht der Netz Verknüpfungspunkt.

Für den Rest kann man günstige S0 Zähler verwenden, wenn man will, ist aber aus meiner Sicht nicht notwendig.

Warmwasser wird vermutlich mit Wärmepumpe erzeugt. Die schaltet man nicht dauernd ein/aus, genausowenig wie den Kühlschrank etc.
Ich hab mir zB. für die WWWP einen aufwendigen Algorithmus geschrieben, aber da geht es hauptsächlich um den Startzeitpunkt, die Temps oben und unten, und die Aschaltzeitpukte. Für den zusätzlichen Heizstab ein/aus, reicht wieder der Netz Verknüpfungspunkt. Es macht keinen Sinn die WWWP abzuschalten, wenn eine Wolke durchzieht.

Und das Einsparungspotential hängt von Land, Strompreis, Einspeisetarif, BJ, etc. ab. In Ö zB enorm.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

@JoGi65
Warmwasser kann ergänzend zur Gasheizung mit einem Heizstab 3 * 2,5kW aufgeheizt werden.
Ich kann also jede Phase getrennt zuschalten.

Generell:
Ich kenne die Möglichkeiten von Energiemanagement und ich weiß, was ich wie umsetzen möchte 
Was mir eben noch fehlt, sind günstige Energiezähler mit den Anforderungen, wie ich sie im Eingangspost beschrieben habe.

Viele Grüße
Blockmove


----------



## Frohnius (28 Juni 2021)

eine wärempumpe wird einen eigenen zähler haben - mit eigenem tarif ...
das wird nicht der zähler sein, über den der hausstrom bezogen und eingespeist wird ..
macht auch wenig sinn .. wenn 90% der jahresenergie von der wärmepumpe benötigt werden, liefert die pv ja nix.

^^ kann sein, dass sich daran etwas geändert hat, aber bis vor ein paar jahren war das noch so ...

 und @Blockmove - die idee mit der energieampel finde ich klasse   frauenfreundlich nehme ich an


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> und @Blockmove - die idee mit der energieampel finde ich klasse   frauenfreundlich nehme ich an



Durchschaut 

Als "Ampel" dient die indirekte Beleuchtung der Sammelvitrine meiner Frau.
Dort sind 2 LED-Stripes (einer links, einer rechts) verbaut. Die werden durch adressierbare RGBW-Stripes ausgetauscht.
Steuerung durch ioBroker und WLED.


----------



## dingo (28 Juni 2021)

Zähler von NZR:








						WBZ+ - NZR.de - Ihr Partner für Energiemessung
					

NZR - Ihr kompetenter Partner Rund um das Thema Energiemessung




					www.nzr.de
				




mit opt. Modulen:








						WBZ Erweiterungsmodule - NZR.de - Ihr Partner für Energiemessung
					

NZR - Ihr kompetenter Partner Rund um das Thema Energiemessung




					www.nzr.de
				




oder
Eltako:





						Sie suchten nach zähler » Eltako
					






					www.eltako.de
				




oder
Wago:





						WAGO Energiezähler MID
					

Um den Energieverbrauch zu optimieren, ist eine umfassende Energiemessung notwendig. WAGO hat hierfür jetzt neue Energiezähler im Portfolio, die zahlreiche Vorteile bieten.




					www.wago.com


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

Hat einer von euch schon mal diesen Zähler verbaut:
EASTRON SDM630 Modbus-V3 MID​
https://www.eastroneurope.com/products/view/sdm630modbus#

Gibt's für ca. 120€.
Dazu gibt es ein Modbus TCP / MQTT Gateway für 4 Zähler für knapp 60€


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Juni 2021)

Ich würde auch bedenken, dass diese Geräte einen Eigenverbrauch besitzen. Auch wenn es dann nur 5 Watt pro Gerät sind, hast du bei 10 Geräten 50 W rund um die Uhr. Darum würde ich den Eigenverbrauch auch mal von verschiedenen Geräten vergleichen, prinzipbedingt werden die Unterschiede aber nicht allzu groß sein. Ggf. lohnt es sich, die Geräte nach einer Lernphase wieder auszubauen / zu überbrücken.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch bedenken, dass diese Geräte einen Eigenverbrauch besitzen. Auch wenn es dann nur 5 Watt pro Gerät sind, hast du bei 10 Geräten 50 W rund um die Uhr. Darum würde ich den Eigenverbrauch auch mal von verschiedenen Geräten vergleichen, prinzipbedingt werden die Unterschiede aber nicht allzu groß sein. Ggf. lohnt es sich, die Geräte nach einer Lernphase wieder auszubauen / zu überbrücken.



Guter Hinweis 
Aktuell plane ich mit 3 Zählern a 7W + Gateway 4W = 219kWh im Jahr
Also macht sich schon im Geldbeutel bemerkbar.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (28 Juni 2021)

Also der ABB B23 Stromzähler  ist mit ca. 0,73Watt angegeben. Den hab ich im Einsatz. Bin damit ganz zufrieden. Hab zwar eine Modbus Schnittstelle oben aber nicht verwendet. Da mir die di/do dierekt reichen.


----------



## Passion4Automation (30 Juni 2021)

Das mit dem Eigenverbrauch stört mich auch etwas. Ich möchte dieses Jahr ähnliches wie Dieter umsetzen. Als Basis dient eine 750 8101 mit 750 494 und einige S0 Zähler von Eltako. Zum Auswertungen machen und monitoren soll Ip Symcon genutzt werden. 
Jedoch stört mich dieser Eigenverbrauch der Zähler auch etwas. Aber das ist halt der versteckte Nachteil von Hausautomation.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juni 2021)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Eigenverbrauch stört mich auch etwas. Ich möchte dieses Jahr ähnliches wie Dieter umsetzen. Als Basis dient eine 750 8101 mit 750 494 und einige S0 Zähler von Eltako. Zum Auswertungen machen und monitoren soll Ip Symcon genutzt werden.
> Jedoch stört mich dieser Eigenverbrauch der Zähler auch etwas. Aber das ist halt der versteckte Nachteil von Hausautomation.


Der Tipp von SPS-Bitschubser mit den ABB B23 Zählern ist gut.
Verbrauch von 0,73W geht ok.
Ich werde Modbus oder M-Bus Zähler verwenden.
Darüber kommen mehr Infos als über S0.


----------



## Juergena (2 November 2021)

@Blockmove ,

hast Du Deine ABB schon alle eingebaut und ausgewertet? Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen bisher? Bin auch derzeit auf der Suche nach passenden Zählern.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2021)

Juergena schrieb:


> @Blockmove ,
> 
> hast Du Deine ABB schon alle eingebaut und ausgewertet? Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen bisher? Bin auch derzeit auf der Suche nach passenden Zählern.
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Senec-Speicher sind externe Zähler notwendig.
Da sind bei mir die ABB-Zähler verbaut.
Laufen völlig ohne Probleme.
Auswertung erfolgt aber über den Senec-Speicher


----------

